# Can I get some help on this?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

This comes up every time I go to TB. It started when I had all my TB files/backups deleted with a factory reset. 







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> This comes up every time I go to TB. It started when I had all my TB files/backups deleted with a factory reset.
> View attachment 29915
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Have you rooted since the factory reset? Factory reset will wipe root.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

No I haven't. I've never had to do it before and I have factory reset many many times lol I still have root access and all my root apps work (rom manager, drocap2, adfree, and so on) but my TB just went crazy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> No I haven't. I've never had to do it before and I have factory reset many many times lol I still have root access and all my root apps work (rom manager, drocap2, adfree, and so on) but my TB just went crazy
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I'd still try it again. I've lost root after a factory reset. Super User will still be there, it will still behave like its giving you root, but none of the apps will actually have root. You could also try updating the su binary via Super User. Maybe you do have root and its just corrupted.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Factory reset wipes /data & /cache. If the rooting tool used moves one or more of those apps / files to any folder in those locations, then it is conceivable that you could lose root.

That being said, it is HIGHLY unlikely that a factory reset is removing root on these phone b/c su is usually not pushed to either of those directories.

Have you run the superuser app? Check for a su update, that might fix it. Also, try a fix permissions in TB, or in CWM if you have bootstrap.

Sent from my rooted BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

John is completely correct on this... You didn't deny TB root access by mistake did you? Also if you just made the jump to ICS it might not recognize your device as the one it backed up... Move your back up folder to your ext SD card by hitting menu--->preferances--->backup folder location and then hit back twice select ext SD and create a folder.... you'll never lose those files again

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------

